# 27" to 700 Conversion Canti Problem



## commuter73 (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi, I just purchased an old 27" tourer, an '85 Raleigh Alyeska (decent frame with not-so-decent wheels). It is currently set up for 27" wheels, but I'd like to convert it to 700c. There seem to be many more parts/tires available for on the road problems, plus I've already got a decent wheelset if I can make this change happen. 

At first, I thought this would not be a problem...until I tried to set up the brakes. I usually can adjust a brake pretty well but the minute difference in wheel size is causing me grief. I can barely get the brakes to work, but they feel mushy without a load...I can't even imagine what they'll feel like with an additional 30-50lbs on the bike.

So my questions are: 

Is there a cantilever brake which can adjust to accommodate different wheel sizes? 

Since the Raleigh is set up for the reverse spring action (holes on the outside of the fork), can I just put a self loaded spring on whichever brake I get to work?

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

If you don't mind V brakes, Pauls Components can help...They aren't cheap but they are the only option I can think of...

Check out the MotoBMX brakes. They are the only v-brakes that I know of that have a huge range of adjustment

http://www.paulcomp.com/

Of course for the price, you can buy new wheels


----------



## commuter73 (Feb 6, 2005)

*Those Pauls Sure are Pretty...*



Dave Hickey said:


> If you don't mind V brakes, Pauls Components can help...They aren't cheap but they are the only option I can think of...
> 
> Check out the MotoBMX brakes. They are the only v-brakes that I know of that have a huge range of adjustment
> 
> ...



...But they cost 8 times more than what I bought the bike for! 
Thanks Dave, I'll keep that idea on the back burner but I'm REALLY hoping for a sub-$50 solution. Lord knows, I blow enough cash on projects as it is...and this one needs, let me tell you.

It's good to know there is hope though. Please keep potential solutions coming!


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Honestly, 27" rims are not that big of a deal*

Decent quality tires are available, your brake problem is solved, rims (Sun CR18) are available in 27". I have a set of 27"on my one commuter bike, Wolber Alpine rims and Shimano 600 hubs 32 hole, Continental 1K gumwalls11/8". I have a set of Suzue 36 hole hubs in reserve should I taco a rim some day I'll go with the Suns. Panaracer tires are also nice in 27".


----------



## commuter73 (Feb 6, 2005)

Lone Gunman said:


> Decent quality tires are available, your brake problem is solved, rims (Sun CR18) are available in 27".


Sorry, I don't think I explained myself as well as I should have.

I already have a good set of 700c wheels (and lots of tires) but I don't have a set of 27 inchers. I was wondering if I could just replace the brakes because it may be cheaper than going out and getting a whole new wheelset.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2007)

commuter73 said:


> Sorry, I don't think I explained myself as well as I should have.
> 
> I already have a good set of 700c wheels (and lots of tires) but I don't have a set of 27 inchers. I was wondering if I could just replace the brakes because it may be cheaper than going out and getting a whole new wheelset.



V- Brakes.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

I have limited experience with 27 to 700c conversions (1 bike), but I didn't have a problem getting the cantis to work. I used an old univega tourer and xtr cantis paired with 105 levers. the brake posts were angled a bit more downward than normal and had less post between the brake arm and the pad but they were functionally perfect. there's nothing special about the XTR in terms of north/south adjustment as opposed to other shimano cantis so any should work.


----------

